# von lokalen Computer ein Programm auf server ausführen



## gazale_m (3. August 2007)

Gibt es ein weg von lokalen Computer ein Programm der in Netzwerk liegt auszuführen 

Das heißt wie kann ich wie unten vor gehen

1. P:/ein program (P: ist ein Netzwerk path und ist bei mir nicht lokal)
2. P:/ java app (der führt diese Programm aus und bearbeitet es)

Ich will ein Batchfile schreiben der diese ganze arbeit auf ein Test-Server Umgebung ausführt.


----------

